# Addons, die nicht ganz erlaubt sind.



## Alterac123 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ein Freund empfiel mir ein Addon für WoW, fürs Angeln. Da muss man nur auf 2 Tasten klicken und das Addon reglet alles mit dem einsammeln des Fisches... Irgendwie so funzt das , nur ist das legal? Und für meinen Freund interessant wie hoch sind die Strafen, dass nennt man glaube ich Mod oder so , ist aber wohl kein bot, das bekommt man auch auf einer beliebten Seite für WoW Addons


----------



## Speck-man (5. Juni 2011)

<Alles, das dir einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern verschafft ist verboten>
<ist verboten>
Fertig


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (5. Juni 2011)

Heißt das addon zufällig Fishing Buddy ?


----------



## Stetto (5. Juni 2011)

Also legal dürfte das auf jeden Fall sein. Mir fällt grade kein StGB Paragraph ein gegen den ein solches Addon verstoßen würde. Aber wogegen es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit verstößt sind die Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard. Wenn dir dein Account also lieb ist würde ich es lassen.


----------



## Kasmaldir (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn es sich um Fishing Buddy oder Fishing Ace handelt, das ist keines Falls verboten.
Man drückt da ja eig nur die rechte Maustaste.
Dieses Add on verschafft auch keinen Vorteil, sondern packt das Angeln einfach auf eine andere Taste. Man könnte ja auch in der Actionsleiste die erste Taste mit linke maustaste belegen und benutzt dann auch nur die Maus zum Angeln.
Wenn es ein Add on ist, das zwar nicht Fishing Buddy heißt, aber den gleichen Effekt hat ist es das gleiche Prinzip -> Erlaubt und unbedenktlich.

Edit: Fische einsammeln wird auch durch das von Bliz eingebaute Schnell-Plündern erledigt.
Nur wenn das Add on für dich auf den Schwimmer klickt ist es eine verbotene, automatische Handlung und ist damit auch ein Bot.

Und zu den Strafen: Das kann, wenn es sich um ein verbotenes Programm handelt, mit der permanenten Schließung des Accounts enden.


----------



## Alterac123 (5. Juni 2011)

Ja das meine ich, vielen dank!


----------



## Speck-man (5. Juni 2011)

Kasmaldir schrieb:


> Nur wenn das Add on für dich auf den Schwimmer klickt ist es eine verbotene, automatische Handlung und ist damit auch ein Bot.



Bin davon ausgegangen, dass das mit "2 Tasten" gemeint ist.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (5. Juni 2011)

Solange du immerhin 1 Taste drücken musst, ists nichts automatisches ;P


MFG
Pala


----------



## Alterac123 (5. Juni 2011)

Noch eine Frage: Wie installiere ich das Addon? Bzw. wo finde ich die neuste Version?


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

da zum Beispiel


----------



## Kasmaldir (5. Juni 2011)

oder bei Curse einfach den Namen des Add ons in die Suche eingeben.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2011)

Addons sind immer erlaubt, da sie auf erlaubtem Lua basieren. Nicht erlaubt sind Drittprogramme die nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben.


----------



## Alterac123 (5. Juni 2011)

Das klappt nicht...Eig. geht das nie so ich lade das immer runter extrahiere es und packe es in den entsprechenden ordner abe rmein system erkennt es nicht an, oftmals muss mein vate roft noch dran rumschneiden bis es geht


----------



## heiduei (5. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht...Eig. geht das nie so ich lade das immer runter extrahiere es und packe es in den entsprechenden ordner abe rmein system erkennt es nicht an, oftmals muss mein vate roft noch dran rumschneiden bis es geht




1. Haste da vielleicht "Entpacken nach" gedrückt und nich "Hier entpacken" ? 

2. Wenn ers nich erkennt versuchs mal mit "Veraltete AddOns laden" an/aus

3. Wenn es nur nich funktioniert, einfach mal in den AddOn Optionen guggen... Normalerweise hat man bei dem immer ein Icon an der Minimap


----------



## Sarjin (5. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Addons sind immer erlaubt, da sie auf erlaubtem Lua basieren. Nicht erlaubt sind Drittprogramme die nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben.



^This

Es gibt keine Addons die nicht erlaubt sind. Die in WoW integrierte Api ist von Blizzard exakt eingestellt was die Addons an Funktionen abrufen können. Notfalls wird etwas per Hotfix geändert.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht...Eig. geht das nie so ich lade das immer runter extrahiere es und packe es in den entsprechenden ordner abe rmein system erkennt es nicht an, oftmals muss mein vate roft noch dran rumschneiden bis es geht



Bei Curse gib es ein Programm, mit dem man dieses Problem aus der Welt schafft: Curse Client


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Stetto schrieb:


> Also legal dürfte das auf jeden Fall sein. Mir fällt grade kein StGB Paragraph ein gegen den ein solches Addon verstoßen würde. Aber wogegen es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit verstößt sind die Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard. Wenn dir dein Account also lieb ist würde ich es lassen.



Wieso müssen die Schlaumeier immer damit kommen? Es ist doch völlig klar, dass mit "legal" eben "von Blizzard geduldet" bedeutet. Aber hauptsache mal profiliert, was?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juni 2011)

nee. es ist eben ein unterschied. manche feinheiten in der deutschen sprache haben ihren sinn.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Addon soll das sein? Auf den Schwimmer muss man immer noch mit der Maus klicken.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2011)

Mein Trend geht ganz klar weg von Addons.

Ich besitze die Grundaddons wie eben DBM sowie Playerscore + Recount zu Prüfzwecken, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es das.


----------



## Stetto (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Schlaumeier immer damit kommen? Es ist doch völlig klar, dass mit "legal" eben "von Blizzard geduldet" bedeutet. Aber hauptsache mal profiliert, was?



Ich bin da als Jurist einfach ein wenig sensibel. Das hat mit profilieren nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Stetto schrieb:


> Ich bin da als Jurist einfach ein wenig sensibel. Das hat mit profilieren nicht viel zu tun.



Willkommen im Club. Und doch, genau damit hat es etwas zu tun.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Addons sind immer erlaubt, da sie auf erlaubtem Lua basieren. Nicht erlaubt sind Drittprogramme die nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun haben.






Sarjin schrieb:


> ^This
> 
> Es gibt keine Addons die nicht erlaubt sind. Die in WoW integrierte Api ist von Blizzard exakt eingestellt was die Addons an Funktionen abrufen können. Notfalls wird etwas per Hotfix geändert.




Da fällt mir spontan AVR ein. Immer diese vermeintlichen Fakten aus Halbwissen...


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan AVR ein. Immer diese vermeintlichen Fakten aus Halbwissen...



Mooooooment!

AVR war keinesfalls verboten. 
Blizzard war jedoch der Meinung, das die Hilfen im Spiel dadurch zu umfangreich waren und die grafischen Elemente des Addons die Spielwelt "verschandeln".
Darum haben sie die LUA-Schnittstelle dafür zu gemacht.

Das Addon war also nicht verboten, findige Entwickler haben nur ein Addon entwickelt, wie das von Blizz nicht vorgesehen war. 

Soviel zum Thema Halbwissen....


----------



## Mondenkynd (7. Juni 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Mooooooment!
> 
> AVR war keinesfalls verboten.
> Blizzard war jedoch der Meinung, das die Hilfen im Spiel dadurch zu umfangreich waren und die grafischen Elemente des Addons die Spielwelt "verschandeln".
> ...



/sign , dazu gab es sogar mal ein Bericht bei Blizz auf der alten HP.


----------



## Elektron1 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe neulich ein add-on -oder was immer es war in nem BG gesehen.

Da ritt ein Spieler in der "Schlacht um Gilneas" immer im Kreis und heilte sich selber - ansonsten war der Spieler nicht anwesend - machte keinen Schaden und nahm auch sonst nicht am BG Teil.
Aus meiner Sicht eine weiterentwickelte Form des "rumstehens" und Ehre/Kills (zufällig in der Nähe der Reitstrecke stattfindende Kämpfe) etc.  leechen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Juni 2011)

Das ist kein Addon, sondern ein Bot. Ein riesiger Unterschied.


----------



## Nisbo (7. Juni 2011)

Oder eine gut programmierte G15 Tastatur ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juni 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Mooooooment!
> 
> AVR war keinesfalls verboten.
> Blizzard war jedoch der Meinung, das die Hilfen im Spiel dadurch zu umfangreich waren und die grafischen Elemente des Addons die Spielwelt "verschandeln".
> ...



Wenn Blizzard die Nutzung eines bestimmten Addons untersagt oder sperrt. Wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem Verbot? 

Ich als Nutzer durfte/konnte es nicht mehr nutzen, was soviel bedeutet es ist verboten. Wenn sie die Schnittstelle dicht gmacht haben, dann doch eindeutig um eventuellen Zuwiderhandlungen zuvor zu kommen.

Zuwiderhandlungen kann es nur geben, wenn etwas nicht erlaubt ist (verboten). Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ich will, ich komme immer wieder zu dem Ergebnis, daß AVR nutzen verboten wurde.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juni 2011)

So hier noch die Aussage von Bashiok:

"Wir machen die Änderung aus zwei Gründen. Ein Addon, das aggressiv die Welt verändert oder mit ihr interagiert ist nicht gewollt und wird *nicht von uns erlaubt*. ‘World of Warcraft‘-UI-Addons sind nicht dazu bestimmt mit der Spielwelt zu arbeiten und sie zu verändern. Der zweite Grund ist, dass das Addon dem Spieler zu viele Reaktion- und Entscheidungen während eines Bosskampfes abnimmt. Zwar machen das auch andere Addons, jedoch finden wi, dass AVR mit seinen visuellen Möglichkeiten eine Grenze überschreitet, die *wir nicht erlauben wollen*."


Jetzt die Preisfrage:

Wenn etwas nicht erlaubt ist, ist es ........?


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Juni 2011)

Es hat keiner bestritten dass es verboten *wurde* (bzw die Schnittstelle dicht gemacht). Sondern, dass es *nicht verboten war* bis das geschehen ist. Weil es einfach keine "verbotenen" Addons gibt! Man kann über die LUA nur an Sachen ran die Blizz erlaubt. Wenn ihnen Addons zu weit gehen, wird halt die Schnittstelle gesperrt, so wie es mit AVR passiert ist. Aber man kann nie ein verbotenes Addon auf dem Rechner haben, welches ingame funktioniert.


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Juni 2011)

Es hat keiner bestritten dass es verboten *wurde* (bzw die Schnittstelle dicht gemacht). Sondern, dass es *nicht verboten war* bis das geschehen ist. Weil es einfach keine "verbotenen" Addons gibt! Man kann über die LUA nur an Sachen ran die Blizz erlaubt. Wenn ihnen Addons zu weit gehen, wird halt die Schnittstelle gesperrt, so wie es mit AVR passiert ist. Aber man kann nie ein verbotenes Addon auf dem Rechner haben, welches ingame funktioniert.

Das einzige was verboten ist sind Drittprogramme a la Bots, das hat aber mit Addons nichts zu tun.


----------



## Annovella (8. Juni 2011)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich ein add-on -oder was immer es war in nem BG gesehen.
> 
> Da ritt ein Spieler in der "Schlacht um Gilneas" immer im Kreis und heilte sich selber - ansonsten war der Spieler nicht anwesend - machte keinen Schaden und nahm auch sonst nicht am BG Teil.
> Aus meiner Sicht eine weiterentwickelte Form des "rumstehens" und Ehre/Kills (zufällig in der Nähe der Reitstrecke stattfindende Kämpfe) etc. leechen.



Davon gibt es doch ´ne Menge. Ähnliche Bots sind die Standardangelbots. Ein bekannter hat damals pikantes defiat supreme mit nem Angelbot gefarmt und sich sowas von eine goldene Nase damit verdient.
Andere Bots sind ja noch diese meistens Jäger, die sinnlos irgendwo Mobs killen und diese Bots bzw. scripte, die einen Spieler im BG zu einer bestimmten position laufen lassen und dann vorprogrammierte Fähigkeiten benutzen und sich im Kreis drehen.

Die Dinge sind natürlich nicht erlaubt und enden in einen Bann. Was allerdings noch weiter geht sind veränderungen des Spiels, beispielsweise ist mein Ex2er Mate damals auf die GM Insel gegangen, er meinte, er müsse mit nem Tool ne gescriptete Brücke bauen und da er Ermüdungserscheinungen bekommt auf den Weg dorthin einen Lvl1 Priester haben, da das Heal/Manaverhältnis genau ausreicht um dort hin zu kommen. Raus kam das:
http://imageshack.us/f/8/gminsel.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/845/gminsel2.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/8/gminsel3.jpg/
Er spielt allerdings schon lange nichtmehr, gebannt wurde er aber nicht.

Allerdings haben wir(mein Mate, n Kollege und ich) ne Sperre bekommen, da wir Walljumps gemacht haben, raus dabei kam sowas:

Dank Walljump kam man übers Hordetor: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/861/31680330.jpg/
Und konnte so locker min. eine Basis holen ehe das Spiel überhaupt startet: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/68826246.jpg/
Und man konnt sich am Bauchnabel einer Nachtelfe rumtreiben *g*: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/77323234.jpg/

Ich weiss, hat eigendlich gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema groß zutun, aber hier is eh grad soviel Offtopic gelabber noch^^


----------



## Orgoron (8. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> So hier noch die Aussage von Bashiok:
> 
> "Wir machen die Änderung aus zwei Gründen. Ein Addon, das aggressiv die Welt verändert oder mit ihr interagiert ist nicht gewollt und wird *nicht von uns erlaubt*. 'World of Warcraft'-UI-Addons sind nicht dazu bestimmt mit der Spielwelt zu arbeiten und sie zu verändern. Der zweite Grund ist, dass das Addon dem Spieler zu viele Reaktion- und Entscheidungen während eines Bosskampfes abnimmt. Zwar machen das auch andere Addons, jedoch finden wi, dass AVR mit seinen visuellen Möglichkeiten eine Grenze überschreitet, die *wir nicht erlauben wollen*."
> 
> ...



Es ist nicht verboten bis zur Schliessung der Schnittstelle war es erlaubt du kannst es auch jetzt noch auf dem Rechner haben es bringt nur nix mehr da die Schnittstelle dicht ist.

Bei nem Bot in deinem RAM bist du immer drann egal ob er funtz oder nicht.

Grob kann man sagen das alle Addons die keine .exe enthalten erlaubt sind.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke die Aussage von Bashiok sollte eindeutig sein und damit ist dann auch genug gemutmaßt worden.


----------



## Messerset (8. Juni 2011)

Die Aussage von Boshiok hat mit der Frage überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## Destructix (8. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> So hier noch die Aussage von Bashiok:
> 
> "Wir machen die Änderung aus zwei Gründen. Ein Addon, das aggressiv die Welt verändert oder mit ihr interagiert ist nicht gewollt und wird *nicht von uns erlaubt*. 'World of Warcraft'-UI-Addons sind nicht dazu bestimmt mit der Spielwelt zu arbeiten und sie zu verändern. Der zweite Grund ist, dass das Addon dem Spieler zu viele Reaktion- und Entscheidungen während eines Bosskampfes abnimmt. Zwar machen das auch andere Addons, jedoch finden wi, dass AVR mit seinen visuellen Möglichkeiten eine Grenze überschreitet, die *wir nicht erlauben wollen*."
> 
> ...






Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich denke die Aussage von Bashiok sollte eindeutig sein und damit ist dann auch genug gemutmaßt worden. Die Aussage bedeutet nur, dass Addons die Blizzard nicht will, so lange von ihnen geduldet werden müssen, bis der Punkt in der LUA-Schnittstelle geändert wurde. Ab da ist das unerwünschte Addon wirkungslos.



Wofür man mit Sicherheit einen Bann bekommt ist, wenn man Externe Programme verwendet, die in den Speicherbereich von Wow eingreiften.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juni 2011)

Messerset schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Boshiok hat mit der Frage überhaupt nichts zu tun.




Ja, genau wie meine Aussagen. Galt alles nur meinem Ursprungszitat.


----------



## Messerset (8. Juni 2011)

Das ist mir schon klar. Du hast es leider immer noch nicht kapiert!

Es ging hier ja nur um die Frage, ob man Gefahr läuft gegen die Spielregeln zu verstoßen (und eventuell einen Bann zu riskieren), wenn man ein bestimmtes Addon benutzt. Dem ist nicht so, denn solange ein Addon funktioniert ist es auch erlaubt, da es ja nur die LUA benutzt.

Ob ein Addon nachträglich funktionsunfähg gemacht wird, spielt dabei gar keine Rolle. AVR ist übrigens nicht das einzige Beispiel. Healbot und Auctionator sind ebenfalls Addons, denen bestimte Funktionen nachträglich genommen wurden. 

Edit: Ups. Destructix' Beitrag übersehen.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn Blizzard mit dem nächsten Patch einfällt das Recount ganzganz pöhse ist und es ab da verbietet, laufen dann 99,99% aller Spieler jetzt schon mit einem verbotenen Addon rum?

Ich sehe schon die Massenbannungen!


----------



## Annovella (8. Juni 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard mit dem nächsten Patch einfällt das Recount ganzganz pöhse ist und es ab da verbietet, laufen dann 99,99% aller Spieler jetzt schon mit einem verbotenen Addon rum?
> 
> Ich sehe schon die Massenbannungen!



Warum sollte Blizz das tun? Alsodavon mal abgesehen das sie dann ihre Kunden verlieren, da ja alle gebannt sind... 
Recount ist weder ein externes Programm, noch hat man dadurch irgendwelche Vorteile oder verändert das Spiel.

Jaja, ich weiss, dein Text war ironisch gemeint, ich wollt es trotzdem mal auf den Grund gehen!


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Juni 2011)

Ok dann eben nochmal. 

AVR ist ein Addon, daß nach Meinung von Blizzard (die stellen nunmal die Regeln auf) zu sehr in die Spielwelt eingreift. Ergebnis: Es wurde verboten. 
Gleichzeitig wird die Schnittstelle für dieses Addon gesperrt, um eventuellen Verstößen vorzubeugen. Auf meinem Rechner darf ich es trotzdem weiterhin haben. Findet ein Spieler trotzdem eine Weg AVR zu nutzen, wird er dem entsprechend bestreft, sollte er erwischt werden.

AVR ist und bleibt ein Addon.

Zum Vergleich.
Wenn ich mit einem Auto im öffentlich Straßenverkehr teilnehmen will, brauch ich eine Zulassung ( sozusagen die Schnittstelle zum Verkehr). Sollte aus irgendeinem Grund mir die Zulassung aberkannt werden, wird mir die Nutzung im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr verboten. Zusätzlich wird die Plakette entfernt, um Verstößen besser vorzubeugen. Das Auto darf ich trotzdem weiterhin auf Privatgrund fahren wie ich will.

Ein Auto bleibt ein Auto.


----------



## Mithralurh (9. Juni 2011)

Der Vergleich hinkt leider ungemein, da es auf offiziellen Servern keinen "Privatgrund" gibt, auf dem man AVR benutzen könnte. Wenn, wäre hier "Das Auto darf ich trotzdem in meiner Garage stehen haben" richtiger.

Aber nochmal zur Erinnerung: Es geht in diesem Thread nicht um AVR, das dir grafisch durch Pfeile und Kreise anzeigt, wann genau du dich wohin begeben musst, um einer bestimmten Bossmechanik zu entgehen, bevor dir diese gefährlich werden könnte, sondern um ein Addon, das auf Klick dein Angelzeug anlegt und dafür sorgt, dass du beim Angeln keinen Müll aufhebst und dir somit das Inventar verstopfst, sondern nur die Fische. Für mich ein riesiger Unterschied.

Was übrigens (abgesehen vom Müll, den man bei "Automatisch Plündern" aufsammelt), dank Ausrüstungsmanager und UI-Addons, wie etwa Dominos, auch nur drei klicks sind (einer zum Gear-Anlegen, einer zum Angel auswerfen und einer zum einholen derselben). In Folge (nach dem Gear-Wechsel), eh nur noch zwei Klicks, mit der Maus alleine machbar, die andere Hand hat Zeit, Bier zu trinken, eine zu Rauchen, Mütze-Glatze zu spielen oder Pizza zu essen...

Und da der Spieler persönlich an der Tastatur sein muss, um zu klicken und der Angelvorgang nicht automatisiert abläuft, ist so ein Addon auch nicht 'nicht-ganz-erlaubt' oder verboten, sondern in Ordnung.


----------

